# Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird​*






*Eigenverwaltung und satzungsgemäße Ausgaben*
Bei 3 kompetenten Geschäftsführern, 6 Angestellten, einem kompetenten Finanzvize und der ebenso kompetenten Präsidentin, die ja mit für Finanzen verantwortlich ist, wird es sicher nicht lange dauern, bis die aktuell versandte Mail zur Haushaltsanpassung 2016 an die Landesverbände - wegen der Kündigung einiger Landesverbände - korrigiert wird.

Denn diese geballte Kompetenz - zusätzlich beraten von Anwälten, Justitiaren und Steuerberatern - wird sicher erkannt haben, dass mit diesem Haushaltsplan, nach Anwendungserlass zur Abgabenordnung (AEAO); Neubekanntmachung des AEAO vom 31.01.14, die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV nicht erhalten werden kann.

Man hat bis jetzt im DAFV seit Rechtskraft alles zusammen gestrichen, was nur zu streichen ging - von Jugend- über Europaarbeit (was dabei dann rauskommt, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4260572#post4260572) bis hin zu Veranstaltungen, und, und, und..

Was nicht nur Ausgaben sparte - was richtig und wichtig ist! - sondern eben gleichzeitig auch das Verhältnis von Ausgaben für satzungsgemäße Zwecke und Eigenverwaltungsausgaben deutlich zu Ungunsten der Ausgaben für satzungsgemäße Zwecke veränderte.

Bereits der jetzige Haushalt 2015, geschweige denn aber der 2016 mit den dann gekündigten Landesverbänden, dürfte nach unseren Berechnungen an Hand der vorgelegten Zahlen und Haushaltspläne des DAFV auch nur annähernd der aus der AEAO hervorgehenden, erlaubten maximalen Eigenverwaltungsquote entsprechen, um nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.

Denn dazu genügt eben nicht einfach ein ausgeglichener Haushalt (den wir so übrigens auch nur bilanziell sehen...)...

Weil nämlich ein "Eigenverwaltungsverband", der nicht genügend Geld für seine satzungsgemäßen Zwecke ausgibt, eben nicht gemeinnützig sein kann.

Um die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten, wird nach unseren Berechnungen aus den vorliegenden Zahlen des DAFV (deren Richtigkeit unterstellt), und je nachdem, wie viele der Landesverbände wirklich kündigen, ein Mindestbeitrag von zwischen 4 Euro (wenn nur der Rheinische raus wäre, was man als sicher sehen kann) bis zu weit über 8 Euro pro Zahler (je nachdem, wie viele LV die Kündigung noch durchziehen bis 2016) aus den im DAFV verbleibenden Landesverbänden notwendig sein.

Und zwar braucht man diese Beiträge, um die Eigenverwaltungsquote überhaupt auf das Maß der Mindestanforderung laut AEAO zu drücken. Das zusätzliche Geld muss natürlich dann auch für die satzungsgemäßen Zwecke ausgegeben werden. 

Sicher werden oben genannte kompetente Haupt- und Ehrenamtler sowie die beratenden Anwälte und Steuerberater daher bald eine korrigierte Fassung an die Landesverbände versenden, in dem das dann korrigiert wird auf eine Beitragserhöhung von mindestens 4  bis weit über 8 Euro. Je nachdem eben, wie viele LV bis 31.12. 2014 noch kündigen...

*Liquiditätsreserve*
Diese Nachbesserung wird auch nötig sein, da ausserdem ja auch mit dem vorgelegten Haushalt 2015 zudem wiederum die laut Geschäftsordnung vorgeschriebene Liquiditätsreserve nicht mal ansatzweise eingehalten wird.

Das ist insofern interessant, als dass bei der HV 2013 das Präsidium für 2014 abstimmen liess, diese Quote nicht einhalten zu müssen.

Bei der aktuellen HV im November wurde das fürs Jahr 2015 und folgende jedoch nicht abgestimmt/vereinbart, so dass ein Viertel der Beiträge laut Geschäftsordnung IMMER UND ZU JEDEM Zeitpunkt flüssig SEIN MÜSSEN!

Man darf also mehr als gespannt sein, wie das mit den DAFV-Finanzen weitergehen wird und wann die letzten Landesverbände begreifen, wie ihnen da mitgespielt wird und welche realen Kosten da noch auf sie zukommen werden.


Thomas Finkbeiner

*PS:*
Oben Geschriebenes mit der Eigenverwaltungsquote gilt übrigens nicht nur für die Haushaltsanpassung 2016, wie sie jetzt vom DAFV angekündigt wurde.

2015 reissen sie eh die Marke der Eigenverwaltungsquote, wenn die bisher vorgelegten Zahlen so richtig wären und so umgesetzt werden würden..

Wir nehmen bei der Kompetenz von Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern sowie den Anwälten und Steuerberatern natürlich an, dass sie sich diesbezüglich, wie dringend notwendig, schon lange mit dem zuständigen Finanzamt in Berlin ins Benehmen gesetzt haben, um eine mögliche, kleine Aufschubfrist zu erhalten und nicht bereits 2015 die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.

Und dann, wie gesagt, die Landesverbände informieren werden, dass zum Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV die bisher angepeilte Beitragserhöhung von 1 Euro ab 2016 bei Weitem nicht ausreichen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Ich gehe auch davon aus, davon ab, dass schon 2014 diese Quote krachend verfehlt wurde.
Das kann man aber natürlich erst sagen, wenn dazu die Unterlagen kommen - also kurz vor der HV 2015..

2013 lasse ich gerade rechnen...


----------



## Wegberger (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Hallo,

ich verstehe eins nicht bei den ganzen BV Thema ..... wieso kümmern sich die FinÄmter nicht um diese ganzen Unzulänglichkeiten.

Hier geht es ja auch um entgangene Steuereinahmen.

Ist das immer noch Grauzone oder sind ggf. da schon begünstigte Blinde am Werk ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Werden sie schon...

Aber Amtsschimmel waren noch nie Rennpferde........

Seit Januar/Februar diesen Jahres ging das los...

Mir liegen diverse Schreiben an FA vor, sowohl bezüglich Bundes- wie auch diverser Landesverbände bezüglich verschiedener Aspekte der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Die als Offizialdelikte auch be- und abgearbeitet werden müssen.

Da dabei teilweise länderübergreifende Punkte eine Rolle spielen (auch durch die (Kon)Fusion - Hessen/Berlin etc.), dauert das alles seine Zeit. Steuerberater und Wirtschaftsprüfer, die ich kenne, gehen dabei von mindestens ein bis anderthalb Jahren aus.

Dass auf Nachfrage des DAFV beim FA nix davon bekannt war, liegt daran, dass die ihre Sachbearbeiter gefragt haben, die davon nix wissen können, da dafür die Steuerfahndung zuständig ist.

Und da das mit dem Eigenverwaltungsanteil jetzt erst aufs Tapet kommt, wird das auch seine Zeit dauern (s.o.), aber vom Amtsschimmel genauso wie die anderen Dinge gründlichst abgearbeitet werden.


----------



## Wegberger (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

merci


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Was ich in dem Zusammenhang schön finde:
Dass hier die Finanzbehörden mal eine wirklich gute Regelung getroffen haben.

 Nicht nur wir hier bemängeln ja immer wieder, dass der DAFV nicht genug für Angler und Angeln macht  - ok., das muss er immer noch nicht.

ABER:
Sie müssen mehr Geld ausgeben, das nicht in der Eigenverwaltung versickert.

Für satzungsgemäße Zwecke....

Oder radikal die Eigenverwaltungskosten runterfahren - was sie wg. (Kon)Fusionsvertrag nicht können und eh keine Kohle für Abfindungszahlungen hätten.

Also müssen die Landesverbände, die dumm genug sind, drin bleiben zu wollen, in den sauren Apfel beissen und den DAFV auch ausreichend finanzieren, um die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten.

Denn ohne Gemeinnützigkeit fällt auch der Naturschutzstatus weg - dann hätte man statt deswegen (als vorgeschobener Grund) in den VDSF einzutreten, besser gleich nen richtigen Anglerverband aufmachen können.

So müssen also die LV auf der näxten HV eine ausreichend hohe Beitragserhöhung beschliesssen, nur um dem DAFV die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sie das ihren Mitgliedern verkaufen und die ihren organisierten Angelfischern.

Besser wohl nach wie vor:
Den Verband auflösen, einen vernünftigen neuen, für Angler und das Angeln als Lobbyverband aufbauen...

Wir werden sehen und berichten..


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Kann mir mal einer sagen welche Landesverbände noch Mitglied sind ?
Ich blick da nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Raus ist schon:
LFV Bayern (ca. 130.000)

Ab 2015:
VfG B-W (ca. 23.000)

Gekündigt vorsorglich bis jetzt, ab 2016 dann raus:
Rheinischer (ca. 50.000)
Weser-Ems (ca. 60.000)

Gekündigt, raus ab 2016, aber dafür das zigfache beim DSAV zahlen, der dann trotzdem wieder im DAFV ist, daher irrelevant fürs Thema hier. Weil die über den DSAV weiter den DAFV samt Erhöhungen finanzieren müssen, Kompetenz pur halt:
AGSB Bayern (ca. 200)

Bei zwei weiteren LV kommt evtl. noch vor Silvester auch die vorsorgliche Kündigung auf 2016 (zusammen ca. nochmal 55.000)
(alle Mitgliedszahlen ausm Kopp, ohne Gewähr)

Der "kompetente" Rest derer, die den DAFV so erhalten wollen, muss dann eben die Mehrkosten aufbringen, um dem DAFV die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten (sofern die nicht schon wegen 2014 oder 2015 den Bach runtergeht) - wie gesagt:
Ab 2016 mindestens 4 Euro (wenn alleine nur der Rheinische rausgeht, beim Rheinischen ist das wohl aber sicher), bis über 8 Euro..

Je nachdem, wie viele derer, die vorsorglich gekündigt haben bis 31.12. 2014, wie Weser-Ems (der Landesverband des Finanzvizes vom DAFV übrigens ;-))), sich dann noch wirklich vom Acker machen......

Dazu kommen einige LV (bei 3 schon sicher, zusammen ca. 170.000), die in ihren Hauptversammlungen nächstes Jahr über den Austritt  diskutieren und entscheiden wollen.

Ist für das Thema hier aber nicht so relevant, da die ja noch die erhöhten Kosten zumindest 2016 mittragen müssen, für den Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit, da deren Kündigung dann erst 2017 wirksam wird (Kündigungsfristen).


----------



## Elbangler_70 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Mal wieder zeigt sich wie stümperhaft die "Fusion" vorbereitet und durchgeführt wurde.

Daran ist die Präsidentin kaum Schuld. 

Weshalb ich auch nicht verstehe warum LV´s, die auf die Präsidentin öffentlich einprügeln dafür auch noch Lob erhalten. 

Gerade die, im speziellen die Mitglieder der Initiativgruppe, sind doch ursächlich dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



> Mal wieder zeigt sich wie stümperhaft die "Fusion" vorbereitet und durchgeführt wurde.
> 
> Daran ist die Präsidentin kaum Schuld.


Nöö, daran isse (ausnahmsweise) nicht schuld..

Aber daran, dass sie trotz der von mir gestellten, von ihr aber nicht beantworteten Fragen bei bekannt werden ihrer Kandidatur gemeint hat (da waren all die jetzigen Problempunkte schon drin: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709), sie wäre so toll, dass sie diesen Chaotenhaufen führen könnte...

Sie wurde ja nicht gezwungen, die Clevereren hatten vorher ja nicht umsonst abgesagt..

Das ist aber nicht das Thema hier.

Hier ist das Thema die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV, die in Ars... geht, wenn die nicht umgehend handeln (soferns nicht schon zu spät ist) und wenn sie nicht ihre Beiträge für die "kompetenten" Landesverbände, die meinen bei der Trümmertruppe bleiben zu müssen,  so anheben, dass sie ab 2016 auch nur ansatzweise die Eigenverwaltungsquote einhalten können - also allermindestes Minimum, wenn nur der Rheinische rausgeht, auf 4 Euro..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Aber 1+1 zusammenzählen..das müsste sie können

Die klammen Kassen sind doch lange vorher bekannt gewesen.Zumindest für Interessierte.

Wer da als Präsident überwiegend mit Schönwetterblabla "punktet" und über rel.Nichtigkeiten predigt,hat im Vorfeld gepennt.

Wer setzt sich freiwillig in ein drohendes Pleitenest?

Dazu muss ich entweder Visionär oder Ahnungs-und Kompetenzlos sein.

Btw..Westfalen Lippe hat meine ich bereits 2012 auf deren Internetseite über eine evtl.Beitragserhöhung hingewiesen.Ala Leistung(?) benötigt finanzielle Anpassung.Blieb bis dato noch aus.Das dicke Ende kommt wohl noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das Thema hier.
> 
> Hier ist das Thema die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV, die in Ars... geht, wenn die nicht umgehend handeln (soferns nicht schon zu spät ist) und wenn sie nicht ihre Beiträge für die "kompetenten" Landesverbände, die meinen bei der Trümmertruppe bleiben zu müssen,  so anheben, dass sie ab 2016 auch nur ansatzweise die Eigenverwaltungsquote einhalten können - also allermindestes Minimum, wenn nur der Rheinische rausgeht, auf 4 Euro..


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Wie hoch darf die Quote / % ) denn sein ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

max. 50%


----------



## Elbangler_70 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> max. 50%




Nicht immer. Gemäß AEAO kann die Gemeinnützigkeit auch schon bei Werten deutlich unter 50% versagt werden. Neue Institutionen haben übrigens eine Karenzzeit die bis zu 4 Jahren dauern kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Deswegen schrieb ich:
*max.* 50%

Der DAFV ist aber keine neue Institution, sondern nur der umbenannte VDSF - selber schuld......

Und mit der Beitragserhöhung um 1€, die im Schreiben nochmal bestätigt wurde, obwohl  das wegen der Kündigung rausging, die beweisen ja, dass sie das bis dahin zumindest nicht mal versuchen wollten, da sie sonst gleich um mindestens 4€ hätten erhöhen müssen.

Wenn man die Situation kennt und nicht handelt, sind die FA relativ humorlos..


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Und auf welche Quote kommt man jetzt ? Denke auch das der Passus mit 4 Jahren nicht zählen wird. Denn VDSF und DAV gab es ja schon und beide sollten dies wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

vorsichtig gerechnet 2015 schon (nur das was absolut sicher in Eigenverwaltung gehört) wohl eher über 60% (immer laut vorgelegten Zahlen, sofern die stimmen), für 2016 kommt man bei 2 € Erhöhung (also Beitrag 4 €) auf knapp unter 50%, wenn nur der Rheinische rausgeht.
Geht Weser-Ems auch, braucht man nochmal 2€ mehr um knapp unter 50% zu kommen - oder entsprechend an Eigenverwaltung sparen (= Verband auflösen )...

2013 (da war aber der Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-LV dabei, ebenso der Beitrag Bayerns, da könnte es gereicht haben) lass ich grade rechnen, 2014 fehlt der Abschluss zum rechnen (wird wohl wie üblich kurz vor der HV 2015 kommen - solange brauchen die ja immer...).

Dazu wollen die ja noch mehr in Eigenverwaltung investieren laut Schreiben:
Neue Geräte, technische Ausstattung, neue Mitgliedsausweise etc., und eine neue Geschäftsstelle "an einem zentralen Standort nahe des politischen Geschehens mit dem dafür notwendigen Personal" in Berlin. 

Und schon zum zweiten oder dritten Mal wird darauf hingewiesen, dass sie die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verbessern wollen und dazu professionelle Hilfe brauchen (gute Einsicht, dabei sagt Frau Dr. aber doch immer, wie toll ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wäre...?!?!?!?).

Aber da das Schreiben ja zur verbandsinternen Diskussion dienen soll, werden eure LV euch das sicher bald auch vorlegen (oder so..................) - sonst fragt halt bei euren LV danach..

Das haben die kompetenten Leute da im DAFV in Haupt- und Ehrenamt mit ihren Beratern (Anwälten, Steuerberatern) sicher auch schon alles durchgerechnet und werden dementsprechend irgendwann handeln (müssen)..


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

60 % au. Mein LV ( MV ) hat es ja schon im letzten Jahr angekündigt. und jetzt wieder, allerdings lediglich die 2 €
http://www.lav-mv.de/download.php
Aber unter den jetzigen Gesichtspunkten. au


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Euer Vize Promer hat da aber laut Leitartikel auch ne andere Versammlung erlebt, als man vielen Veröffentlichungen (Rheinischer, Saarland, Hessen, Sachsen etc.) entnehmen kann - und von wegen die LV würden alle um die Beitragserhöhung werben - die treten die Flucht an ..

Der hat wohl bei seiner "positiven" Sicht mit Frau Dr. gebechert? 
;-)))

Wäre ich böswillig, würde ich unterstellen, dass euer LV euch da verarsxxx diesbezüglich.....

Recht hatter natürlich, dass der eine Euro nie reichen wird (siehe oben) ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Aus einem andern Thread, aber auch hier seeeeehr passend - endlich mal einer, ders begriffen hat:


scripophix schrieb:


> Wenn der BV die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert werden die Mitgliedsvereine quieken, schimpfen und das Geld zurück verlangen.
> 
> Ansprechpartner ist zunächst der jeweilige der LV (es sei denn, dass der mit dem BV-Beitrag nichts zu tun hat und der quasi-direkt gezahlt wird).
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2013 (da war aber der Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-LV dabei, ebenso der Beitrag Bayerns, da könnte es gereicht haben) lass ich grade rechnen, 2014 fehlt der Abschluss zum rechnen (wird wohl wie üblich kurz vor der HV 2015 kommen - solange brauchen die ja immer...).


Sodele, die Ergebnisse wurden mir mitgeteilt:
Wenn man äusserst konservativ rechnet (also nur das als Eigenverwaltungsanteil rechnet, was wirklich definitiv da rein gehört), kam man 2013 auf Grund der vom DAFV zur HV vorgelegten Zahlen auf einen Eigenverwaltungsanteil von mindestens 58% (je nachdem was reingerechnet wird, kann das aber bis an 70% gehen)...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Dann lassen wir mal die Mühlen mahlen....|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Jo, das wird werden......

Vor allem da 2014 eigentlich ein Eigenverwaltungsanteil von weit über 70% zu vermuten ist, da die diesbezüglichen Kosten nicht gesunken sind, aber (Bayern, Zusatzbeitrag Ex-DAV-LV) nicht mehr, sondern deutlich weniger Beiträge bezahlt wurden.


----------



## muellerltbg (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Also wenn ich das hier richtig quergelesen habe, geht es n diesem Thread darum, dass der Beitrag für den DAFV für jedes Mitglied zwischen € 2,- und 8,- pro Jahr steigen soll. 

Mal abgesehen davon, das der o.g. Jahresbetrag noch nicht mal den Wert vom einem Wobbler oder zwei Schachteln Zigaretten hat. Des Weiteren ist die Höhe abhängig, ob ein LV austritt, also doch Schuld des austretenden LV. 

Und wegen der Gefahr des Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit durch den steuerlichen Aspekt liegt der Vorgang noch zur Prüfung. D.h. so eindeutig wie hier einige meinen, kann es ja dann doch nicht sein. Und wenn doch ein Verstoß vorliegen würde, wäre die Aberkennung die "Höchststrafe" und wahrscheinlicher gibt es eine Übergangsfrist, wo der DAFV die Punkte beheben kann.


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



muellerltbg schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier richtig quergelesen habe, geht es n diesem Thread darum, dass der Beitrag für den DAFV für jedes Mitglied zwischen € 2,- und 8,- pro Jahr steigen soll.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, das der o.g. Jahresbetrag noch nicht mal den Wert vom einem Wobbler oder zwei Schachteln Zigaretten hat. Des Weiteren ist die Höhe abhängig, ob ein LV austritt, also doch Schuld des austretenden LV.
> 
> Und wegen der Gefahr des Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit durch den steuerlichen Aspekt liegt der Vorgang noch zur Prüfung. D.h. so eindeutig wie hier einige meinen, kann es ja dann doch nicht sein. Und wenn doch ein Verstoß vorliegen würde, wäre die Aberkennung die "Höchststrafe" und wahrscheinlicher gibt es eine Übergangsfrist, wo der DAFV die Punkte beheben kann.


Das siehst Du im Prinzip erstmal richtig. Wie das FA bzw der jeweilige Bearbeiter ( Entscheidungsträger )es sieht ist offen.
Die Beitragserhöhung ist auch so von Dir richtig erkannt.
ABER Dein Satz ( Schuld des austretenden Verbandes ) solltest du überdenken. Warum, Wieso, Weshalb


----------



## orgel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



muellerltbg schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier richtig quergelesen habe, geht es n diesem Thread darum, dass der Beitrag für den DAFV für jedes Mitglied zwischen € 2,- und 8,- pro Jahr steigen soll.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, das der o.g. Jahresbetrag noch nicht mal den Wert vom einem Wobbler oder zwei Schachteln Zigaretten hat.



Genau, regt euch mal nicht darüber auf, dass ihr nun ein paar Euro mehr aus dem Fenster schmeißt...
Mann kann es in absoluten Beträgen formulieren und dann wirkt es in der Tat nicht viel. Wenn man aber quotal rechnet, ist es eine Beitragserhöhung von bis zu 300% oder mehr... Da hört sich das schon ganz anders an. 
Aufgrund des bisher geringen Beitrages (der ja im gesamten Mitgliedsbeitrages des Vereins untergeht) hat sich leider kaum ein Angler dafür interessiert, wofür die 2-3 Euro überhaupt angefallen sind (und da nehme ich mich nicht von aus, aber das AB - und besonders Thomas und seine hartnäckige und informative Berichterstattung, die mich, gerade aufgrund seiner ständigen Wiederholungen, auch das ein oder andere mal ein wenig angenervt hat, aber die ich trotzdem oder gerade deshalb inzwischen zu schätzen weiß - hat da einiges dran geändert).

Und sicherlich wäre es für die meisten auch kein Beinbruch, wenn man nun rd. 10 Euro zahlen müsste für den BV. Die Frage am Ende (die ja bisher kaum einen Angler interessiert hat, aber endlich immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt) ist doch trotzdem: WOFÜR??? Denn dann kauf ich mir z.B. wirklich lieber nen Wobbler mehr oder oder oder...


----------



## mathei (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

genau so ist es orgel


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



orgel schrieb:


> (und da nehme ich mich nicht von aus, aber das AB - und besonders Thomas und seine hartnäckige und informative Berichterstattung, die mich, gerade aufgrund seiner ständigen Wiederholungen, auch das ein oder andere mal ein wenig angenervt hat, aber die ich trotzdem oder gerade deshalb inzwischen zu schätzen weiß - hat da einiges dran geändert).


Danke - freut mich!!



orgel schrieb:


> Die Frage am Ende (die ja bisher kaum einen Angler interessiert hat, aber endlich immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt) ist doch trotzdem: WOFÜR??? Denn dann kauf ich mir z.B. wirklich lieber nen Wobbler mehr oder oder oder...


Genau - und für nen guten BV würd ich sogar locker nen 20iger zahlen - ist nur nirgends in Sicht, nur die Dilettantentruppe vom DAFV..

Und dafür und für deren "Leistung" in nun fast 2 Jahren ist einfach in meinen Augen jeder einzelne Cent einer zu viel...


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...für deren "Leistung" in nun fast 2 Jahren...


Und für die "Leistungen" der Jahrzehnte zuvor, sollte man von den schon im VDSF Beteiligten einen Kniefall und Entschuldigung erwarten, inkl. Rückzug aus allen Ämtern natürlich.
Ob dann Gnade für begangene Schuld gewährt werden sollte, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



kati48268 schrieb:


> sollte man von den schon im VDSF Beteiligten einen Kniefall und Entschuldigung erwarten, inkl. Rückzug aus allen Ämtern natürlich.



Von den DAVlern genauso, die ja trotz genügend Warnungen mehrheitlich voller Begeisterung in genau diesen VDSF/DAFV eingetreten sind..

Aber das ist ja hier im Thread um das, was finanziell auf die LV zukommen wird, eh wurscht.

Da man diese Funktionäre und Delegierten für ihre Drecksfusion leider nicht finanziell haftbar machen kann.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Hi,

soweit ich die Satzung verstehe, steht hier kein Wort, das Wettfischen oder der gleichen, finanziert werden dürfen.
http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf
Oder verdreh ich hier was?

mfg
NM


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*

Ja und? 
Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun??

Wo es um das geht, was auf die LV des DAFV wohl noch über das bereits beschlossene Maß an Beitragserhöhung zukommen MUSS, wegen der viel zu hohen Eigenverwaltungsquote?

Dass die Finanzierung von Wettangeln im Sinne der AO ebenso die Gemeinnützigkeit ausschliesst (also keine Mannschaften, keine Platzmarkierung/verlosung, kein ausangeln von Platzierungen, kein Einsatz von Setzkescher, töten der Fische, keine deutlich über Tageskartenpreis liegende Startgebühr, keine finanziell relevanten Preise/Erinnerungsgaben wie Goldmünzen für zigtausende Euros, etc.), ist bekannt und kommt dann notfalls noch dazu.

Das hier ist aber ein anderes, mindestens genauso gefährliches Problem für die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV, mit der Eigenverwaltungsquote...


----------



## Der Angelklaus (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Hat eigentlich mal jemand recherchiert, um welchen Betrag es sich bei der eventuellen Erhöhung des Mitgliedsbeitrages im DAFV handeln würde, d.h. wie hoch die jährliche zusätzliche finanzielle Belastung für den einzelnen Angler/Anglerin sein könnte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Natürlich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Ohne eine Erhöhung um mindestens 100% werden die niemals klar kommen, wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sie bei der jetzigen Kostenstruktur und den Kündigungen ein vielfaches davon brauchen werden.


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Was man so hört fällt öfter der Satz irgendwas mit 8,50€ -10€ pro Vereins/Mitglied damit es da oben reicht.Ob das so kommt und ob das stimmt..??? Ich weiß es nicht,aber muss ja irgendwas dran sein das dieser betrag in der Anglerszene NDS rumgeht.

Bei Leuten die in 3-4 Vereinen sind wird das dann ganz schön teuer,bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Da die Niedersachsen (bzw. die Delegierten der niedersächsischen organisierten Angelfischer) so .... waren, ihr Präsidium abzuwatschen statt die Möglichkeit wahrzunehmen, aus dieser Geldvernichtungsmaschine DAFV rauszukommen, wünsch ich denen jedenfalls nen Beitrag von minimum 50 Euro/Zahler für den DAFV -  verdient hätten die NDSler für ihre .....  ;-))


----------



## Knispel (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Denn würden die Vereine ihren Beitrag auch um 50 € erhöhen müssen um das aufzufangen, wohlgemerkt PRO VEREINSMITGLIEDSCHAFT ! Das bekommen die Vereine nie und nimmer bei ihren Mitgliuedern durch, so verrückt sind selber die Organisierten nicht, denn zerbrechen auch die LV nebst Vereinen - na ja, es gibt Menschen, die gerne die freiwerdenden Gewässer übernehmen würden um sie in Biotope zuverwandeln oder sie als Privateigentum nutzen   !


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Abwarten, sie haben ja schon ihre diesbezügliche Unfähigkeit bewiesen in NDS gegen ihr Präsidium - denen trau ich daher inzwischen alles zu, nur nix mehr Gutes (für Angler oder das Angeln allgemein...)..

So gesehen:
100 sollen sie zahlen dürfen.........
;-)))


----------



## Knispel (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Thomas, ich bin denn gerne bereit eines der freiwerdenden Fischereirechte zu kaufen, Teilhaber werde ich bestimmt finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Wenn dadurch mehr Gewässer wieder in Anglerhand kommen würden, muss das ja kein Nachteil sein ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*



Knispel schrieb:


> .... na ja, es gibt Menschen, die gerne die freiwerdenden Gewässer übernehmen würden um sie in Biotope zuverwandeln oder sie *als Privateigentum* nutzen   !




Bloß nicht!

Lieber als freie Gewässer belassen. Da haben mehr Leute, und besonders auch mehr Angler, etwas davon!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Jetzt wartet halt mal in Ruhe ab - immerhin hat sich selbst bei den xxxxxx Niedersachsen die Stimmung schon deutlich gedreht innerhalb eines Jahres von weit über 60% für den Verbleib im DAFV auf nur noch knapp über 40%...:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar
> 
> *LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt​*
> Trotz der Schlappe, die das Präsidium auf der letzten Hauptversammlung des LSFV-NDS durch die Mitglieder hinnehmen musste, die in ihrer gnadenlosen Weisheit weiter den DAFV unbedingt bezahlen wollten, hatte jetzt einer der clevereren Bezirke erneut den Antrag gestellt, dass man vorsorglich kündigen solle beim DAFV wegen der anstehenden Beitragserhöhungen.
> ...



Und der Antrag auf Austritt wird ja auf der kommenden HV der NDSler behandelt werden - mal sehen, ob bis dahin angesichts der "Leistungs"bilanz des DAFV und der dafür zu tragenden Kosten vielleicht noch ein paar Delegierte der organisierten niedersächsischen Angelfischer aufwachen werden - oder ob sie in ihrer xxxxxxxxx wie bisher trotzdem diesen BV mit Freude und in unbekannter Höhe weiter bezahlen wollen.


----------



## Der Angelklaus (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Es sei erlaubt darauf hinzuweisen, dass die geplante Beitragserhöhung im DAFV pro Mitglied sich in den Grenzen von 0,50 bis 1 € im Jahr bewegen dürfte. Wenn hier im Forum der Teufel an die Wand gemalt wird und Betragserhöhungen im zweistelligen Bereich in die Debatte gebracht werden, muss man doch bitten, den Boden der Realität nicht zu verlassen.
Außerdem frage ich, welche frei werdenden Fischereirechte sollen denn gekauft werden, wenn der DAFV so wie in Aussicht gestellt den Bach runter geht. Meines Wissens verfügt der Bundesverband nicht über eigene Gewässer bzw. hat nirgendwo Fischereirechte gepachtet. Das war wohl schon so in Alt-DAV bzw. im Alt-VDSF so. Das Erwerben von Fischereirechten durch Privatpersonen bzw. Vereine schränkt ja geradezu das freizügige Angeln für die Angler ein, oder man müsste ja für jeden Tümpel, den man beangeln will und der nicht seinem eigenen Verein gehört bzw. von ihm gepachtet ist, zusätzlich löhnen, und dass nicht zu knapp.
Da lob ich mir doch die Vereinbarungen einiger Landesverbände zum gegenseitigen Beangeln der Verbandsgewässer, ob nun Eigentum oder gepachtet, sog. Gewässerfond, wo die Angler für eine kleine Zusatzgebühr auch beim "Nachbarn" angeln/fischen dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



> dass die geplante Beitragserhöhung im DAFV pro Mitglied sich in den Grenzen von 0,50 bis 1 € im Jahr bewegen dürfte


Mindestens 1 Euro (=50%) wurde schon beschlossen auf der HV, soll dann auf der näxten ja abgestimmt werden.
Solltest Du aber als LV-Präsi wissen...

Hier haben wir schon vorgerechnet, dass dies keinesfalls reichen wird, will man die Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten, sondern dass es eine Erhöhung um mindestens 100% sein muss:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Der DAFV wird sich freuen, dass es organisierte Angelfischer gibt, die bereit sind, für die Nullleistung des DAFV (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991) evtl. auch noch mehr als die 100% Aufschlag zu bezahlen.

Würde man mir freiwillig so Geld hinterherschmeissen für nix, ich würds auch nehmen...




> Da lob ich mir doch die Vereinbarungen einiger Landesverbände zum gegenseitigen Beangeln der Verbandsgewässer


Find ich auch absolut in Ordnung - nur hat damit der Bundesverband rein gar nix zu tun..



PS
Was mich wundert:
Dass noch kein LV bis jetzt bei einer Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV den Antrag gestellt hat, den Beitrag der Leistung des DAFV anzupassen und z. B. auf max. 10 Cent/Zahler/Jahr zu begrenzen...

Wäre vielleicht eine Idee für die näxte HV, wenn die mit ihrer Erhöhung kommen....

Das gleiche kann natürlich auch jeder Verein bei der nächsten HV seines Landesverbandes beantragen, sollte man mit Leistungen des jeweiligen LV nicht zufrieden sein - statt einer Erhöhung einfach mal ne Reduzierung der Beiträge beantragen...

Ich prophezeie, dass man da eher Mehrheiten finden wird, als für eine Erhöhung - versuchts also ruhig mal ;-)))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*



Der Angelklaus schrieb:


> Es sei erlaubt darauf hinzuweisen, dass die geplante Beitragserhöhung im DAFV pro Mitglied sich in den Grenzen von 0,50 bis 1 € im Jahr bewegen dürfte.



Eventuell erklärt die Aussage ja das finanzielle Desaster des DAFV. Die verstehen es einfach nicht oder können einfach nicht rechnen... |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Finanzen DAFV: Was auf die (Rest)Landesverbände noch zukommen wird*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solltest Du aber als LV-Präsi wissen...


Schon erschreckend! |bigeyes


----------

